# show news -MAJOR AUTOMOTIVE TRADE SHOW TO RETURN IN 2021



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Automotion Events teams up with Car Dealer Magazine in an exciting partnership to bring CDX back in 2021
The company behind the British Motor Show takes on UK's leading motor trade expo
CDX 2021 to take place at Farnborough International on June 8, 2021
Find out more at www.cardealerexpo.co.uk
Automotion Events, the firm behind the British Motor Show, has teamed up with Car Dealer Magazine to host the leading motor trade expo CDX from 2021 onwards under a five-year licensing deal.

The two businesses will work in partnership to bring the motor industry the event for 2021 and then, in subsequent years, Car Dealer will become a headline media partner for the event. The move comes after CDX was rescheduled due to the COVID-19 pandemic. It next take place on June 8, 2021, at the Farnborough International Exhibition Centre in Hampshire.

Andy Entwistle, CEO of Automotion Events explained: 'I am over the moon that we will be working with Car Dealer's publisher Blackball Media to deliver CDX from 2021 onwards.

'I helped launch the original event whilst working with Blackball Media, which means I have an incredible passion for CDX and we have always shared the same vision for the show.

'Setting up Automotion Events last year was a big move for us and adding CDX to our growing portfolio of automotive events makes sense and ensures that we can continue to support the entire British automotive industry.

'We have big plans for CDX and with the support of our experienced events team, allied with the industry knowledge and relationships that Car Dealer has built, we will deliver the event that the industry needs.'

Car Dealer Magazine founder James Baggott added: 'After careful consideration we felt that putting on CDX this year was simply not sensible and a postponement to next summer is the most sensible solution.

'I'm delighted to be working with Andy once again and know that his passion for CDX and knowledge of delivering superb events will take CDX to new heights.

'For next year, Andy and his team will help us deliver CDX for our partners and delegates, and then in the following four years we will step back and support him with media coverage as he grows the event in his own way.'

CDX is THE expo for car dealers and retailers in the UK and was established in 2014. Automotion Events already has big plans for refreshing the show and has promised to deliver a show that helps support the retail automotive industry move forward after a challenging 2020.

Keynote speakers and workshop content is currently being finalised, but all will be designed to help dealers improve their business, reduce costs and increase sales. Whilst the main expo will be filled with more suppliers than ever before. All CDX exhibitors and delegates who had already booked for 2020 will automatically be moved to the new 2021 event as part of the rescheduling.

For more information contact Automotion Events via [email protected], or visit the CDX website (www.cardealerexpo.co.uk) to register for tickets for 2021.

Other events from Automotion include Cars and Christmas (November 28-29, 2020) and The British Motor Show (August 19-22, 2021)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lillamy said:


> Great news! Automotive trade shows and conferences gives us a chance to learn everything about future cars. Coronavirus influences the worldwide trade fair. That's why there are no shows in 2020.


They are no guarantees of any shows in 2021 either, I really hope all manner of shows come back next year


----------

